# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v10.00 JTAG, EMMC Update!! Public Disccusion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Advance Turbo Flasher v10.00*   *Release Date: July 25, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.70*   *ATF JTAG Official Launch (Requires 1 time Activation)* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *[ATF JTAG]*  *ATF JTAG Initial Phone Support List (All Lumia WP8 Released Phones):*  *Lumia 928 RM-860* *Lumia 925 RM-910* *Lumia 925 RM-893* *Lumia 925 RM-892* *Lumia 920T RM-867* *Lumia 920 RM-822* *Lumia 920 RM-821* *Lumia 920 RM-820* *Lumia 820 RM-826* *Lumia 820 RM-825* *Lumia 820 RM-824* *Lumia 720T RM-887* *Lumia 720 RM-885* *Lumia 620 RM-846* *Lumia 521 RM-917* *Lumia 520T RM-913* *Lumia 520 RM-915* *Lumia 520 RM-914*  *Main ATF JTAG Software Features:*  ** Cheap 1 time Activation Cost with NO additional Hardware Purchase needed* ** Super Easy Nokia WP8 JTAG JIGS Already Available* ** Super Easy Interface... Simple and Effective* ** Clear JTAG Pinouts Viewer*  ** Fast JTAG Connection (480 Mbps USB via ATF Box)* ** Fully Customizable Software GUI Language (Create your own Language File)* ** Repair any "DEAD BOOT" Lumia WP8 Phone* ** "QUICK FIX" Option - For Dead phones via Flashing* ** "FULL BOOT" Option - For Dead phones via eMMC Boot Corruption*   *[eMMC Tool 2.0 Lite]*     *Introducing eMMC Tool 2.0 Lite under "ATF Plus"*  ** eMMC Read Speed increased 800% Faster* ** Supports Samsung Exynos 4 CPU with just 4 wires to solder (LIVE PHONE ONLY for NOW)* ** Supports Snapdragon CPU with just 4 wires to solder* ** Supports Reading and Writing to USER AREA, BOOT1, BOOT2, RPMB, GP1, GP2, GP3 or GP4 Partition* ** NON Encrypted READ/WRITE Functions*   *[New ATF Box Firmware]*  *Introducing LogiCore 10.3.70*  ** Enhanced eMMC Reading Speeds up to 1.85 MBPS @ 15.00 Mhz* ** 1 GB Dump = 7-8 minutes* ** TP Unlocks WP7 (710 and 800) in less than 30 seconds for any eMMC Brand* ** Fixed Toshiba and new Hynix ack delay issues* ** Improved SD Card BF Speed* ** Enabled SPI Flash Direct Programming* ** Improved FBUS DDR + 2TX Speed now up to 18.00 Mhz*   *[Infineon XG213]*  ** Automatically Reads RPL in Plain Binary Format on every Flash Boot* ** Automatically Reads PM in Plain Binary Format on every Flash Boot* ** Automatically Reads Security Code on every Flash Boot (No need Local Mode)* ** Added New Loaders for all released XG213 Models*  *[WP8]*  ** Improved Flashing to accommodate SUPER big Verizon Flash Files* ** Added Latest Variant Listing as of July 25, 2013*  *[WP7]*  ** Greatly Improved TP Unlock Speed and Patch Firmware Checking* ** Fixed Problem on Toshiba and new Hynix Unlock Problem on ATF Chrome Box* ** Added Latest Variant Listing as of July 25, 2013*  *[BB5]*  ** Removed Phone Firmware Checking if Selected in Settings the option:* *"Skip Firmware Version Checking on BB5 Phones before Flashing"*   *[DCT4]*  ** Fixed DCT4 RPL via Server Problem "You do not have free credits..."*     *What More to Expect ???*   *1. Separate EXE for eMMC Tool 2.0 to be released soon...*  *2. Add other phone brands for ATF JTAG Support ?*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ايدك ياباش مهندس متابعة سؤيعــــــــــة جدا
تستحق 1000 تقييـــــــــــم تم تثبيته الى حين  *How to Activate ATF JTAG for ATF Chrome, Lightning and Nitro Boxes:*     *Select ATF Plus in order to activate your box for ATF JTAG module:*         *ATF Plus->JTAG->Activate JTAG* *(this activation requires 39 ATF JTAG credits)*        *JTAG Module: ACTIVATED
JTAF ACTIVATION: DONE*        *JTAG interface connected, S/N 0xCDxxxx - it means your box is ACTIVATED for ATF-JTAG:*        *F.A.Q. related to ATF JTAG and eMMC Module:*   *Q: What's ATF JTAG Software ? 
A: ATF JTAG Software is an Add-On for ATF Chrome, Lightning and Nitro Boxes.*  *Q: How can I use ATF JTAG Software with my ATF Chrome, Lightning or Nitro Box ? 
A: You need to buy Activation in order to use ATF JTAG Software.*  *Q: How to Activate ATF JTAG Software on my ATF Chrome, Lightning or Nitro Box ?
A: Please contact your ATF Reseller regarding ATF JTAG Activation or visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
in order to buy activation via PayPal Directly.*  *Q: How to Activate ATF JTAG Module: 
A: Check here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Q: Does eMMC Lite Module Requires Activation ?
A: No, its an FREE Add-On for ATF Chrome, Lightning and Nitro Boxes*  *Q: How to switch to ATF eMMC Module: 
A: Check here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Q: Which credits can use to Activate ATF JTAG Add-On ???
A: Only credits that are sold as: ATF JTAG Credits can be used to Activate ATF JTAG Module
(No other credits can't activate ATF JTAG Module)*    *Official Download Links:*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## محمدالشمري

نرجو شرح المزيد عن الموضوع

----------


## NSNSNS

مشكور على الموضوع وا تقبل تحياى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> نرجو شرح المزيد عن الموضوع

   بأختصار:هو دعم اصلاح البوت لاجهزة nokia الحديثة التى تعمل بنظام wp وندوس فون7و8  واجهزة Lumia وبعض الاجهزة الحديثة وهذا مجانيا بعد تفعيل البوكس ب39 كريدت وتحميل الواجهةATF JTAGوطريقة التفعيل مشروحة بالصور

----------

